# كهرباء من الماء الى الابد



## stam1 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

تشغيل لمبه من نوع led اليكم الطريقة اجمع 20 كوب واحضر علاق ملابس وقطعه على قدر الكوب
بزاويه قايمه رقم سته بالعربي ضع الماء بالاكواب اجعل الاكواب ورا بعض
احضر سلك نحاس وقطعه مثل علاق الملابس
واشبكها في بعض
من حديد ونحاس وضعها بالكوب على التوالي اشبك لمبه من طرف الحديد والاخر بنهاية الاكواب بطرف النحاس تضي المبه منقوول


----------



## امواج الخليج (7 ديسمبر 2010)

_معلومات قييمه ولها فائده _
_وخاصه الذين يعانون من انقطاع الكهرباء _
_ولاكن ياخي لاعلم ماهو الفولت الخارج من الاكواب العشرين _
_وكم قوة الوات الخارج من العشرين كوب _
_سوف اقوم بالترجبه والله ولي التوفيق_
_كل الشكر والتقدير علي هاذا الموضوع _
_ولك فائق التقدير والاحترام _
_اخوك _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## abbo (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ياحبيبي مشكور بس ارجو تفاصيل وصور الشرح لوحده غير مفهوم


----------



## stam1 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخواني الفولت وصل عندي الى 12 فولت لاكن عيبه الوحيد الانبير جربت لمبه 4 ايام اذا تريد زيادة قوتها ضيف للماء ليموون او ملح طعاام وختار لمبه صغيره وقوويه


----------



## ايهابووو (26 يوليو 2011)

ممكن تشرحلي بالتفصيل الممل ورسومات لكي نفهم اكثر


----------



## رشيد الديزل (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي بس لو في رسم يكون الامر واضح وهل جربتها فعلاَ


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكور ولكن اين الصور


----------

